# 109 min ride @ 12:45pm would you take it?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something bad could happen to you? I was faced with this decision earlier and decided to not do the ride. I might have been home at close to 5am. My car also needs an oil change yesterday and I was feeling drowsy. I guess if I met the person before I might have done it if they seemed decent. I dunno! What would you do?

Too many risks. Then couldn't the person say they never took the ride?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I just took a 45 min ride and had to dead head all the way home at 1am. I have a regular job so no I wouldn’t take it


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just have some funk music ready to go, and have Obama/Biden sticker in the back 👍
Easy ride.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

mbd said:


> Just have some funk music ready to go, and have Obama/Biden sticker in the back &#128077;
> Easy ride.


That's a long ride if the person is annoying.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

June132017 said:


> That's a long ride if the person is annoying.


After the first few minutes, not much talking goes on.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something GOOD could happen to you?

I picked up a young Gangsta and his 1 year old on an hour and a half drive this past summer to his place Minneapolis (I was thinking ah poo this baby is going to cry for next 90 minutes ...he didn't wake until about a mile from their destination!)

Anyway had a good conversation with the young guy &#8230; (I was always in and out of jail at his age) ...talking about how His baby is man responsibility now , how many of his so called friend would be willing to come over and change diapers and babysit or go get diapers for him

Offering him ideas on Jobs ...no degree so go get a Government Job .. that has health Insurance , good wages, sick leave , vacation etc...

When you get them separated from their "friends" they are just young people trying to sort it all out


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Right now I'd love nothing more than a bunch of long rides, deadhead or not.

Just wanna stay busy and the money coming in


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Ant on


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Thilly Gooth said:


> Right now I'd love nothing more than a bunch of long rides, deadhead or not.
> 
> Just wanna stay busy and the money coming in


In the end you will go broke. I'm retired and do it for fun but I know for a fact that your car expenses in the end will get you. That's how companies like this work. I worked in Pizza delivery when I was younger and saw people leave one by one as their car died.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> In the end you will go broke. I'm retired and do it for fun but I know for a fact that your car expenses in the end will get you. That's how companies like this work. I worked in Pizza delivery when I was younger and saw people leave one by one as their car died.


Long drives are way better on the car than short drives. It's mostly highway which is easier on the engine and transmission. I get 40 mph on the highway so deadheading is no problem. Pizza delivery drivers also drive like maniacs and drive junk cars with mechanical issues.


----------



## Vandalay523 (Jan 6, 2020)

I drive in the Baltimore area, so occasionally I get a trip to Dulles which is @ 57miles and takes a little over an hour. I'm usually deadheading home, but the way I figure it, the $60 I'm picking up for the trip divided by the just over 2hrs down & back still works out to @ $25-28 per hour. pretty decent money no matter how you slice it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dauction said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something GOOD could happen to you?
> 
> I picked up a young Gangsta and his 1 year old on an hour and a half drive this past summer to his place Minneapolis (I was thinking ah poo this baby is going to cry for next 90 minutes ...he didn't wake until about a mile from their destination!)
> 
> ...


Nothing will change your life more than a baby.

I used to own a bunch of slum property in Baltimore my experience was the same as yours. We are all just trying to get through the day. 
And when I offered respect, that's what I got in return

I assume the op meant 12:30 am, but either way, I'd take the ride.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I wouldn't accept Lyft's long ride period.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

12:45 pm? middle of the day? why not??...except its usually pretty hot at that time in my market. I prefer nights, less sun & less traffic


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vandalay523 said:


> I drive in the Baltimore area, so occasionally I get a trip to Dulles which is @ 57miles and takes a little over an hour. I'm usually deadheading home, but the way I figure it, the $60 I'm picking up for the trip divided by the just over 2hrs down & back still works out to @ $25-28 per hour. pretty decent money no matter how you slice it.


$25-$28 per PAX-IN-CAR hour is not decent money.

A DC taxi driver would have grossed more than $135 for that same 57 mile trip.

You overlook the downtime, car wear and tear, and deadhead miles that drivers rack up during the course of a shift.

Pax-in-car revenue needs to be HIGH to make up for all of the above expenses, and $25 per pax hour isn't enough.


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

Syn said:


> I wouldn't accept Lyft's long ride period.


Lyft riders are already lower quality than Uber riders in my opinion so a 45 minute ride with a girl named Shaunteen, yeah I will pass.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

DowntownSac said:


> Lyft riders are already lower quality than Uber riders in my opinion so a 45 minute ride with a girl named Shaunteen, yeah I will pass.


I live in a market where Lyft lowered their rates last year to like $0.45/mile. So at the 109 min trip I would probably make less than $50 ... and I would have to drive back empty for another 109 min. I never accept Lyft's long trips.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> $25-$28 per PAX-IN-CAR hour is not decent money.
> 
> A DC taxi driver would have grossed more than $135 for that same 57 mile trip.
> 
> ...


Let's see.... the poster is in Baltimore, not DC so becoming a DC cab driver is not an option

And he said the trip is an hour each way and paid $60 so that's $60 an hour pax in car; not 30 as you assumed

I can't speak for our Baltimore driver but my per mile expense is 26 cents before depreciation (32 cents after). So this 118 mile trip would cost me about $40 so I would clear $25. Is that good money.... only the driver can answer that question

The airport taxi company in my market would charge $90 for a similar drive. And split the fare with the driver 50/50. So $45 for the driver less maybe $15 for gas (the company supplies the car and insurance. The driver pays the gas and a car wash so the cab driver here will clear about $30 for his two hours

But the cab drivers only work every other day. I'm happy with what I get, given that I can work every day if need be.... or not at all



Syn said:


> I live in a market where Lyft lowered their rates last year to like $0.45/mile. So at the 109 min trip I would probably make less than $50 ... and I would have to drive back empty for another 109 min. I never accept Lyft's long trips.


Lyft hasn't changed the rates here but since Uber gives me the expected time and direction for rides now, and Lyft doesn't. I don't do Lyft anymore either


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

June132017 said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something bad could happen to you? I was faced with this decision earlier and decided to not do the ride. I might have been home at close to 5am. My car also needs an oil change yesterday and I was feeling drowsy. I guess if I met the person before I might have done it if they seemed decent. I dunno! What would you do?
> 
> Too many risks. Then couldn't the person say they never took the ride?


I take rides to the 'hood rather often..........

in the daytime. After hours, no can do. I don't drive at night.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

As long as I'm in a market that is still atleast 60 cents a mile, yes. If I'm in a market making 35 cents a mile, I'm not driving to begin with.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Let's see.... the poster is in Baltimore, not DC so becoming a DC cab driver is not an option


Dulles is part of the DC market and living in the Baltimore area doesn't disqualify someone from driving a DC taxi.


oldfart said:


> And he said the trip is an hour each way and paid $60 so that's $60 an hour pax in car; not 30 as you assumed


I stand corrected, he was paid $57 for the the pax hour which worked out to be $28 gross per working hour.



oldfart said:


> I can't speak for our Baltimore driver but my per mile expense is 26 cents before depreciation (32 cents after). So this 118 mile trip would cost me about $40 so I would clear $25. Is that good money.... only the driver can answer that question


I can answer that question with a resounding no.



oldfart said:


> The airport taxi company in my market would charge $90 for a similar drive. And split the fare with the driver 50/50. So $45 for the driver less maybe $15 for gas (the company supplies the car and insurance. The driver pays the gas and a car wash so the cab driver here will clear about $30 for his two hours


Most DC taxi drivers own their cabs, and outside of DC, most taxi drivers rent their cabs.



oldfart said:


> But the cab drivers only work every other day. I'm happy with what I get, given that I can work every day if need be.... or not at all


To each his/her own.

To me, being paid 25-30 cents on the dollar of what I should be getting leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.

If you think being paid 1970s taxi rates by companies whose founders and bigwigs have grown incredibly rich is acceptable, that's unfortunate.

It's also unfortunate for the taxpayers, who are forced to pay billions of dollars in public assistance that these scumbag companies aren't paying to the drivers.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something bad could happen to you? I was faced with this decision earlier and decided to not do the ride. I might have been home at close to 5am. My car also needs an oil change yesterday and I was feeling drowsy. I guess if I met the person before I might have done it if they seemed decent. I dunno! What would you do?
> 
> Too many risks. Then couldn't the person say they never took the ride?


Hell yeah. Some of my best rides are 'hood rides! People just need a ride, don't be afraid.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Dulles is part of the DC market and living in the Baltimore area doesn't disqualify someone from driving a DC taxi.
> 
> I stand corrected, he was paid $57 for the the pax hour which worked out to be $28 gross per working hour.
> 
> ...


I know where Dulles is in relation to Baltimore. And I know lots of folks live as far away as west va and commute to work in DC I grew up inside the beltway before there was a beltway I know what was, there as well as anyone

I wasn't a taxi driver in DC in the 70's but I do know that I made enough then to buy a house and raise my daughter. And I know about working for guys that made a lot of money while paying me peanuts to do their work. (I made 50.5 cents an hour plus tips working for the Marriotts in 1964. Doesn't seem fair that they are rich now and I'm not when I was the one serving their customers. But that has nothing to do with anything just like I know what I make driving today has nothing to do with driving a cab then and I don't care what the founders of the company were able to take out

I didn't say anything was acceptable; only that you were wrong with your assumptions


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I wasn't a taxi driver in DC in the 70's but I do know that I made enough then to buy a house and raise my daughter. And I know about working for guys that made a lot of money while paying me peanuts to do their work. (I made 50.5 cents an hour plus tips working for the Marriotts in 1964. Doesn't seem fair that they are rich now and I'm not when I was the one serving their customers. But that has nothing to do with anything just like I know what I make driving today has nothing to do with driving a cab then and I don't care what the founders of the company were able to take out


Comparing being a bellhop at a hotel to being a rideshare driver as far as how rich the owners are is not a valid comparison.

With all due respect to a bellhop and how hard he/she works for his/her money, at most a bellhop is a supporting player of a hotel. You didn't pay for the building, the owners did. You didn't have to fork out money to pay for the massive overhead of the hotel, the owners did.

Contrast that with rideshare drivers. Our labor IS the product the pax are paying for. Virtually all of the work, the risk, and the overhead is absorbed by the DRIVERS.

For all intents and purposes, rideshare drivers are jitney operators doing the same work as taxi drivers, so comparing our pay to taxi pay is certainly valid.



oldfart said:


> I didn't say anything was acceptable


You didn't use the word "acceptable". You went even further. You said you were "happy" with what you get.



oldfart said:


> only that you were wrong with your assumptions


My "assumption" was and is that being paid $57 for that Dulles Airport trip is shit pay, period.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ONLY if they were paying or tipping me the equivalent of Half Miles back... Otherwise.... Not happening regardless of what time it is... I stop at 60mins beyond that it's a negotiation or a cancel.... And a good luck Wish...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Something's wrong, 109 mile drive to a ghetto?. 

How's a guy living in a ghetto paying for a hundred and Nine mile ride on Uber or Lyft?.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah hell no... After costs that's bout stupid...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

dauction said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something GOOD could happen to you?
> 
> I picked up a young Gangsta and his 1 year old on an hour and a half drive this past summer to his place Minneapolis (I was thinking ah poo this baby is going to cry for next 90 minutes ...he didn't wake until about a mile from their destination!)
> 
> ...


This is the best post I've read here in such a long time. Granted, Ive been reading less and less posts for a while now. It's not that I've intrest in the site or ideas behind this site, i haven't. Its that so many of the thoughts expressed here are just outright disturbing and depressing.

Thank you.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Something's wrong, 109 mile drive to a ghetto?.
> 
> How's a guy living in a ghetto paying for a hundred and Nine mile ride on Uber or Lyft?.


It was a lyft ride $27.52


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something bad could happen to you? I was faced with this decision earlier and decided to not do the ride. I might have been home at close to 5am. My car also needs an oil change yesterday and I was feeling drowsy. I guess if I met the person before I might have done it if they seemed decent. I dunno! What would you do?
> 
> Too many risks. Then couldn't the person say they never took the ride?


You should find where this "fake news" that everyone mentions is published, and work for them instead. Your headline is about a long trip but your message is about the ghetto (and your judgments) about an oil change, about being tired, risks, and scams. You are a perfect person for not only misleading headlines but Chicken Little type anxieties. If you don't take this ride it should be No Brainerville because you're tired. Besides that, your lack of oil change "yesterday" tells me regardless of the job with Fake News, I know another gig you should not be involved in.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something bad could happen to you?





dauction said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something GOOD could happen to you?


If you assume something bad will happen, then you shouldn't ever go to the ghetto, regardless of time of day.

Just like, if you assume pax will spread the virus and that bothers you, then you shouldn't be driving, right?

So I guess the answer to your question is a new question: what are you willing to accept?



Buck-a-mile said:


> How's a guy living in a ghetto paying for a hundred and Nine mile ride on Uber or Lyft?


109 minutes, much less than 109 miles, lol. I had to look at the title again! I was thinking drug delivery...


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something bad could happen to you? I was faced with this decision earlier and decided to not do the ride. I might have been home at close to 5am. My car also needs an oil change yesterday and I was feeling drowsy. I guess if I met the person before I might have done it if they seemed decent. I dunno! What would you do?
> 
> Too many risks. Then couldn't the person say they never took the ride?


Sigh


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As long as I'm in a market that is still atleast 60 cents a mile, yes. If I'm in a market making 35 cents a mile, I'm not driving to begin with.


Yeah, but you're going to stay up until 5 AM? I feel well rested at least : D.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Comparing being a bellhop at a hotel to being a rideshare driver as far as how rich the owners are is not a valid comparison.
> 
> With all due respect to a bellhop and how hard he/she works for his/her money, at most a bellhop is a supporting player of a hotel. You didn't pay for the building, the owners did. You didn't have to fork out money to pay for the massive overhead of the hotel, the owners did.
> 
> ...


Your assumption was that the $/hr quoted was for "pax in the car" time and your conclusion was that that is sit pay. You were wrong about the $/hr pay, whichmanes me question your conclusion

And whether it's "shit pay" or not..... I am happy with what I'm taking out of Uber. It is acceptable to me to. I don't question that it's unacceptable to you. My objection to your post isn't that. My objection is that you assume your standards are my standards and your needs are my needs And if something is unacceptable to you is is mor me as well

I wasn't a bell hop. Marriott wasn't much of a hotel company in the 1960s They only had one motor hotel then.. (Anyone familiar with Washington DC in the 60' would know that) I was a carhop and worked at one of their Hot Shoppes restaurants in Maryland. I worked primarily for tips. I understand that JW had a big investment in his restaurants and Uber doesn't in there's. But I would still argue that neither company is worth a shit without cheap labor.

By the way, Marriott owns very few of their hotel properties. They are primarily operators and work for the property owners l. It is the owners that have the big investment in buildings and overhead not Marriott

I ageree that comparing us as independent contractors, to Marriott employees is not a perfect analogy, we are more analogiouy to the hotel owner that flys the Marriott flag. But I still think I have a valid point. Which is that I know what it is to be exploited. Uber does it and so do other big companies

You are absolutely right to compare what we do and how we are paid to taxi drivers and that taxi drivers in DC are primarily owner operator like us, makes the comparison more valid. But don't compare us to taxi drivers from the 1970's. That was 50 years ago and means nothing to us today


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

oldfart said:


> And he said the trip is an hour each way and paid $60 so that's $60 an hour pax in car; not 30 as you assumed


$60/2hr = $30/hr

But, he actually wrote:
109 minutes x 2 = 218 minutes = 3.48 hrs = $17/hr = minimum wage

Ride declined.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

DowntownSac said:


> Lyft riders are already lower quality than Uber riders in my opinion so a 45 minute ride with a girl named Shaunteen, yeah I will pass.


Racist a-hole. No, it's Uber drivers are lower quality than Lyft drivers. Just look around the forum.



June132017 said:


> Would you take a long ride to a ghetto where something bad could happen to you? I was faced with this decision earlier and decided to not do the ride. I might have been home at close to 5am. My car also needs an oil change yesterday and I was feeling drowsy. I guess if I met the person before I might have done it if they seemed decent. I dunno! What would you do?
> 
> Too many risks. Then couldn't the person say they never took the ride?


Why would anything bad happen to you in a ghetto? Worse things happened to me in suburban areas after midnight from drunk elite.

I wouldn't take a long ride now.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

DowntownSac said:


> Lyft riders are already lower quality than Uber riders in my opinion so a 45 minute ride with a girl named Shaunteen, yeah I will pass.


Exactly how are Lyft drivers "lower quality" than Uber drivers? I've seen some shitty Uber drivers. Around here, most can't speak English, have shitty cars and attitudes to match. I occasionally do both and use the same car. Frankly, I don't see a difference in clientele between the two nor do I see a difference in drivers.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Racist a-hole. No, it's Uber drivers are lower quality than Lyft drivers. Just look around the forum.
> 
> 
> Why would anything bad happen to you in a ghetto? Worse things happened to me in suburban areas after midnight from drunk elite.
> ...


Ummmm yeah..... Nice fantasy your living in.... LYFT IS Urban to the core, cheap mostly non tipping passengers.... Sorry Facts.... And yes I have over a year of pay sheets to back them up....

And as for Ghetto pickup... Nope.. log off and drive out idiots ruined it for all....2 Uber drivers have been car jacked here in the ghetto this year.... I'll pass.

Don't remember being carjacked picking up downtown from the bar scene.... Hmmmm

Maybe I'm just special.... No scratch that.... I am Special...


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

Dekero said:


> Ummmm yeah..... Nice fantasy your living in.... LYFT IS Urban to the core, cheap mostly non tipping passengers.... Sorry Facts.... And yes I have over a year of pay sheets to back them up....
> 
> And as for Ghetto pickup... Nope.. log off and drive out idiots ruined it for all....2 Uber drivers have been car jacked here in the ghetto this year.... I'll pass.
> 
> ...


Thanks for backing me up. Lyft tips for me are non existent. I would agree that Lyft is more urban or just less classy people in general. Usually on most Uber rides I don't cringe or have buyers regret when I pull up to the pax at location. With Lyft I seem to cringe a ton more when I see the pax and have buyers regret. I have been declining a bunch of rides to ghetto neighborhoods and since we know are destination in California on Uber, I got the email that said "we have noticed a pattern of you not accepting rides to lower income neighborhoods and if we continue to see a pattern your account will be deactivated. Uber with their little threats. I message back in my appeal about discrimination that I will choose whatever Fn rides I want and that Uber does not tell me how to do my job. Told them to F off in the message. Every time I get a ride on a Lyft to the ghetto I immediately sign off and don't take any rides. Just facts.



June132017 said:


> That's a long ride if the person is annoying.


If a Lyft long trip than yes most likely the pax is annoying and cheap and you will see no tip. Probably a long trip with someone named Shaquisha or some shit. &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

mbd said:


> Just have some funk music ready to go, and have Obama/Biden sticker in the back &#128077;
> Easy ride.


Jesus, that's an ignorant and ****-ass racist reply. Worse than the drunk suburban bros I drive around. And funk music will get you sneers and "can I Bluetooth your stereo?", ya ignorant rube.



Dekero said:


> Ummmm yeah..... Nice fantasy your living in.... LYFT IS Urban to the core, cheap mostly non tipping passengers.... Sorry Facts.... And yes I have over a year of pay sheets to back them up....
> 
> And as for Ghetto pickup... Nope.. log off and drive out idiots ruined it for all....2 Uber drivers have been car jacked here in the ghetto this year.... I'll pass.
> 
> ...


No, the downtown drunk bros just kick your door panels in when you refuse to drive them because they're hammered. They are the absolute worst and most dangerous passengers


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> $60/2hr = $30/hr
> 
> But, he actually wrote:
> 109 minutes x 2 = 218 minutes = 3.48 hrs = $17/hr = minimum wage
> ...


We are talking about two different posts. The op had the 109 minute trip and a guy from Baltimore talked about a trip from Baltimore to Dulles airport which was shorter


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Charlesw62 said:


> Exactly how are Lyft drivers "lower quality" than Uber drivers? I've seen some shitty Uber drivers. Around here, most can't speak English, have shitty cars and attitudes to match. I occasionally do both and use the same car. Frankly, I don't see a difference in clientele between the two nor do I see a difference in drivers.


What does speaking English have anything to do with it.
English is my second language: 6,000 + rides, mostly 5+ rating.

The average feral Uber driver is American, white, privileged, entitled, and racist, aka red neck, and Forever Trumper.



DowntownSac said:


> Thanks for backing me up. Lyft tips for me are non existent. I would agree that Lyft is more urban or just less classy people in general. Usually on most Uber rides I don't cringe or have buyers regret when I pull up to the pax at location. With Lyft I seem to cringe a ton more when I see the pax and have buyers regret. I have been declining a bunch of rides to ghetto neighborhoods and since we know are destination in California on Uber, I got the email that said "we have noticed a pattern of you not accepting rides to lower income neighborhoods and if we continue to see a pattern your account will be deactivated. Uber with their little threats. I message back in my appeal about discrimination that I will choose whatever Fn rides I want and that Uber does not tell me how to do my job. Told them to F off in the message. Every time I get a ride on a Lyft to the ghetto I immediately sign off and don't take any rides. Just facts.
> 
> 
> If a Lyft long trip than yes most likely the pax is annoying and cheap and you will see no tip. Probably a long trip with someone named Shaquisha or some shit. &#129315;&#129315;


Less classy people= you mean ghetto black?

Case in point, DowntownSac is an example of the entitled, white red neck.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> I worked in Pizza delivery when I was younger and saw people leave one by one as their car died.


When I did it we made a ton of money ($16 HR) and if someone's car died, they fixed it or went out and bought another. This was 1980s when we had to deliver in 30 minutes or less. Fun times! Lots of money!

As for the OPs question, you bet! But I'm not a girl, ladies shouldn't be out that late at night. That's Forensic Files time for them.


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> What does speaking English have anything to do with it.
> English is my second language: 6,000 + rides, mostly 5+ rating.
> 
> The average feral Uber driver is American, white, privileged, entitled, and racist, aka red neck, and Forever Trumper.
> ...


I have picked up a lot of white trash with Lyft also.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

DowntownSac said:


> I have picked up a lot of white trash with Lyft also.


I totally agree. I picked up this little white chick late one night in some "near-trailer-park" community. I did realize it at first, but after a couple minutes into the ride, I suddenly smelled the aroma of weed. I hauled ass to get her to her destination. Got her there and went around the corner to disinfect my car again. I rated he a 1* so I would never get her again.



oishiin driving said:


> What does speaking English have anything to do with it.
> English is my second language: 6,000 + rides, mostly 5+ rating.
> 
> The average feral Uber driver is American, white, privileged, entitled, and racist, aka red neck, and Forever Trumper.
> ...


Because if you can't speak English properly, I can't expect you to follow my instructions properly. And, what is wrong with President Trump? If you're not a naturalized citizen, your opinion doesn't really matter. I just knocked your stereotype out of the water, I'm black, a United States Marine Corps veteran and support the President. Oddly enough, on both Uber and Lyft some of worst passengers have been drunk white chicks and foreigners.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Charlesw62 said:


> Because if you can't speak English properly, I can't expect you to follow my instructions properly. And, what is wrong with President Trump? If you're not a naturalized citizen, your opinion doesn't really matter. I just knocked your stereotype out of the water, I'm black, a United States Marine Corps veteran and support the President. Oddly enough, on both Uber and Lyft some of worst passengers have been drunk white chicks.


Your instructions?

So you also support caging migrant children and denying them dignified conditions?

Do you also support functional illiteracy in the highest position in the country?

Do you also support letting the virus spread across the land because you support illiterate President?


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Your instructions?
> 
> So you also support caging migrant children and denying them dignified conditions?
> 
> ...


I support the deportation of illegal aliens, especially those that have criminal records. YOUR illiteracy and ignorance is showing because the so-called "caging of migrants" did not start with this admin. It has been going on in previous admins. 
I support the efforts of the admin to do what it can to curb the spread of the virus. However, it is up to each individual to help. So how about YOU start by washing your hands when you take a dump. How about you stop sneezing and coughing into the air. Apparently you like slick talking politicians. I suppose you admire "leaders" like Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Ho chi Minh, Lenin, Saddam, et al?. Do you support the 11.6 abortions per 1000 women per day? Do you support the importation of cheap Chinese goods? Do you support eating animals not meant for human consumption? How about you tell the Chinese to stop trafficking in endangered animals for consumption. THAT'S how diseases cross from animal to humans. Same thing with Ebola. Eating bush meat caused it. This is God's way of "thinning the herd".


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

The guy above is an idiot. Cancelled.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

I get the


oishiin driving said:


> The guy above is an idiot. Cancelled.


 I get the feeling since you had no appropriate rebuttal, you resort to name calling. Classic sign of ignorance. Bye commie.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Charlesw62 said:


> I get the
> 
> I get the feeling since you had no appropriate rebuttal, you resort to name calling. Classic sign of ignorance. Bye commie.


Cold War is over and you've been cancelled.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Cold War is over and you've been cancelled.


You have no authority to cancel anything but your much needed colonoscopy. Now disappear you moron. I don't converse with liberals and other subhumans.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Your assumption was that the $/hr quoted was for "pax in the car" time and your conclusion was that that is sit pay. You were wrong about the $/hr pay, whichmanes me question your conclusion


My conclusion was and still is that in the year 2020, being paid $55 to haul someone 57 miles is shit pay, especially when the return trip is deadhead. If you think that's good money, that's up to you. You can question my "conclusion" all you want, nevertheless, it stands.


oldfart said:


> I wasn't a bell hop. Marriott wasn't much of a hotel company in the 1960s They only had one motor hotel then.. (Anyone familiar with Washington DC in the 60' would know that) I was a carhop and worked at one of their Hot Shoppes restaurants in Maryland. I worked primarily for tips. I understand that JW had a big investment in his restaurants and Uber doesn't in there's. But I would still argue that neither company is worth a shit without cheap labor.


It's irrelevant whether you were a bellhop or some other kind of worker, the fact is that your employer had to pay for the overhead, not you.

Contrast that with rideshare drivers, who have to pay the vast majority of overhead for every ride and STILL are paid poorly.



oldfart said:


> I ageree that comparing us as independent contractors, to Marriott employees is not a perfect analogy, we are more analogiouy to the hotel owner that flys the Marriott flag. But I still think I have a valid point. Which is that I know what it is to be exploited. Uber does it and so do other big companies


In most cases including "rideshare" (unlicensed taxis), IC status is a giant tax and employee-benefit evading scam, period.

As far as an analogy is concerned, rideshare drivers aren't even in the same universe as the hotel owner. We have vastly more in common with entry-level hamburger flippers at McDonalds. Even Uber said so during the IPO process when they compared rideshare drivers with retail and restaurant workers.

Come to think of it, hamburger flippers and retail workers make more money than many if not most rideshare drivers.

As far as worker exploitation is concerned, these "gig" companies are probably the king of the hill.



oldfart said:


> You are absolutely right to compare what we do and how we are paid to taxi drivers and that taxi drivers in DC are primarily owner operator like us, makes the comparison more valid. But don't compare us to taxi drivers from the 1970's. That was 50 years ago and means nothing to us today


It means everything when you realize that rideshare drivers have to contend with 2020 cost of living at 1970s wages.


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I can't speak for our Baltimore driver but my per mile expense is 26 cents before depreciation (32 cents after). So this 118 mile trip would cost me about $40 so I would clear $25. Is that good money.... only the driver can answer that question


Just curious where you actually get that $40 from. At $3.00 a gallon for gas, that's only about 3-4 gallons or $9-12 for gas (figuring 30 mpg highway average). Can you give us a detailed breakdown on where the other $28-31 costs are?

Yeah I know there's maintenance expenses, insurance costs and other minor expenses factored in but not $28+ just for that one trip.


----------



## Suge_Midnight (Jun 13, 2019)

mbd said:


> Just have some funk music ready to go, and have Obama/Biden sticker in the back &#128077;
> Easy ride.


********!!


----------



## the007expert (Feb 14, 2019)

My answer is that it depends on your market's pay structure. In the LA/OC area, the pay rates vary from $0.7575 to $0.91 per mile, depending on where the ride originates. It's not bad if this ride puts you into or near a hot zone.

For example, I probably would take a ride from where I live to Compton and deadmile to my hot spot as this ride would be 50+ miles.


----------

